# beardie viv and fake rock background



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Im working on a fake rock background for my new own build viv, it measures 40'' wide by 36'' tall by 24'' deep, I hope to get pics up soon but im on my fone and im new to this forum so we will see... :S


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how to upload pictures into a post? Lol


----------



## jetsmart1 (Feb 7, 2011)

upload it onto imageshack or photobucket then get the direct link to the picture and then click the little mountain picture above where you type to reply, and put the link in there, boom! your pic should be up


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanx fr that jetsmart, sorry fr the delay, 2 week hospital stay.... :-S I will try to put the pics on now :-D


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok if this works like I hope it will, a pic of the mainframe of the viv should come up, then were cookin on gas.... :-S.







yay! :lol2: now for the sides...


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

First bit of grouting on the bottom, as the viv is being kept in my dads garage I am doing the grouting as and when I can so it can dry completely on the days im not there :-D


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Water dish and food dish moulded out of polystyrene and grouted :-D


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Now the painstaking work of cutting, shaping and sticking of the fake rocks onto the viv walls... :-o


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

More of the same....


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

More of the same....


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

First layer of grout done ;-)


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Right hand side


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Air vents


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Front view of viv with 2nd layer of grout


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Viv complete with platforms and suppport structures, and stairs


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

looking good mate :2thumb:


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Full view of viv with shelves in :-D


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Very good  I love seeing these threads.


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

And here he is, my beautiful riley, 9 months old and already hes 14'' :-D


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

ReptileRyan said:


> looking good mate :2thumb:


Thanks very much, its taking me a while to get done because its in my dads garage and I cant always get there, but ive ordered my paint and the glass is on order so hopefully it will be finished or thereabouts in the next few weeks... :-D


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Very good  I love seeing these threads.


Thanks :-D im really proud of it, as its. My first ever attempt at building a viv and also doing the fake rock thing, ive been scouring this forum for months, gathering ideas and getting inspiration, n thanks to my dad lending me some common sense and a tape measure (amongst other various tools) ... I took up residence in his garage for a few days n dragged him away from his chores... Much to my stepmums dismay! Lol will keep posting til its finished and hes in


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

looks good


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks dinostore


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Finally finished the grouting, now just waiting for that to dry so that I can paint it then varnish it  cant wait till its done now so can see him in it :-D


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Started painting the background now, everything is in place finally


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Now its on the skeleton of the cabinet, got to have a bracing shelf put on in the middle then just can be moved from the rents garage to my house :/ lol


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

So cabinet is actually a shelving unit... Hehe got the varnish, jus waiting for payday to get the glass and runners, should be finished at the beginning of december... Finally!


----------



## ian1977 (Oct 18, 2011)

Looking good like your rock formations. me and my mate are just making vivs we did my new 4ft for my beardies and a two foot for his python really enjoyed it we have had some orders put in too lol


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Aaw nice one, and thankyou, cant wait til its done now, just taking forever! Am hoping to move it from my dads garage to my house this weekend coz I cant always get there to do any work on it :-S


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Well ive been doing some painting today as the viv is still in my dads garage... :bash: but now all that needs doing is the varnishing and fitting the lights, then just to transport it to my house... Spare van anyone?? :lol2: pics to follow shortly...


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## shanie (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks awesome mate!! Good job on the dry brushing :2thumb:


----------



## tdachel (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice coloring and good general layout, BUT...
Where will he/she/it/they hide? They will have to be small to easily climb to the first level...


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

shanie said:


> Looks awesome mate!! Good job on the dry brushing :2thumb:


Thank uuu! Was worried about my dry brushing technique, had to extensive research into that one as my first attempt was a disaster... Lol


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

tdachel said:


> Nice coloring and good general layout, BUT...
> Where will he/she/it/they hide? They will have to be small to easily climb to the first level...


He will have an area to the left, theres like a corner ledge that sticks out quite low down that he can get near, also there will be a fake hanging plant going in that corner too that he likes to sleep under now, as for the steps, they are wider than they look... About 4 inches :-D he can climb up thinner things! Lol


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Just a quick update for anyone whos interested...:whistling2: I havent been able to do much on the viv because in off on the sick at the mo and the d*mn thing is still in my dads garage so I most definately am not going sitting in there painting in this temperature! :bash: so as soon as im back to normal, I will finishing the lil bad boy off! :lol2:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

looks amazing:no1:


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thankyou, youve just reminded me actually, need to upload a foto, its now finally been moved to my house so just waiting on the glass and runners then he can finally go in! :-D


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Here it is, finally in its place!


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

And now just waiting for glass and runners then finally will be finished! Next time I think the build will be done at my house and not my dads garage.... :bash:


----------

